# New member and TT Owner



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

Greetings all,
Been browsing on here for a while but having just bought a 3.2 DSG i thought it only proper to sign up and say helloo.
Got some good advice and info which helped with my purchase. Love the car, the gearbox is superb though I find myself too lazy to use the paddles. Shiny and red which seems to be rare colour, not sure which red, Is there a way to tell the colour code? Will post some pics soon anyway.
Think i will also join the TTOC, anyone any experiences?
Cheeers for now!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome TTOC is worth every penny


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, and it's worth joining the club . 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TTF & a great colour choice, any RED is best.. 8) 
H.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcme to the forum


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the friendly welcome, just signed up to the TTOC, has its advantages already as I fancy the gascan bolt offer from the TT shop.
Now off for some COD [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey welcome to the forum...

I am a fairly new guy as well and I can guarantee you that most of the guys in here will give you great advice on your TT!!!

So far they have been a great help yo me, so welcome to the TT family!!!


----------

